# Really Good Channel Locks (they aren't channel locks)



## eh4 (Oct 27, 2011)

these things are really great.

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1501

I don't really do multi tools, I carry a few tools that really do it for me, a good pair of channel locks has always been part of that system, these are so great.

part of the funtion of adjustable pliers is that they tend to destroy whatever hex nut or fitting you are trying (hell, successfully, this time!) to loosen or tighten, but these things do a very good job of appoximating a hex nut for a range of sizes...
when new they will almost work as tweezers.
just excellent all around tools, I think I paid about 35$ for the smaller size, about 8", wide spread middle finger to thumb for me, they fit nice in the pocket and they stay at the setting you put them at until you reset them.

Not affiliated with Anyone, I just like good, light tools.


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome tool. I have several pair. You can really get good leverage without the pliers slipping.


----------



## OCD (Oct 27, 2011)

Those look very similar to these. I got a set of 2 for Christmas this past year. Haven't had an opportunity to use them yet, but they seem like they they'll be nice to use.

http://www.irwin.com/tools/pliers-adjustable-wrenches/groovelock-pliers


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 28, 2011)

they really are good. versatile and grippy tool. and they actually do have ability to be used on more delicate precicion tasks too. the teeth are machined well and tolerances are tight. and the ergonomics of the handles work well even on the delicate tasks not just prying stuff open or holdin it down with force. 

im used to having them knipex cobra pliers since.. well.. as long as i remember. so i keep forgetting that everyone else in the world do not know them.


----------



## DUQ (Dec 31, 2011)

OCD said:


> Those look very similar to these.
> 
> http://www.irwin.com/tools/pliers-adjustable-wrenches/groovelock-pliers



And that's where the similarity ends. Similar design but a world apart when it comes to quality. The Irwin ones work very well but not for the professional. The Knipex ones are very very good. They are very good for pipe fitting up to the point of not needing a pipe wrench.

A lot of HVAC guys use them for ruffing in gas piping for furnaces/boilers.


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 12, 2012)

My father was a HVAC guy, and he used Knippex pliers, but NOT for pipe. He'd shudder anytime he say anyone using a pair of "channel-lock" pliers on pipe "That's what pipe wrenches are for". I kept a good assortment of his wrenches when we sold his stuff, but I drew the line at the 36 and 48 inch pipe wrenches. Sold those, as I figured I'd hire in someone if I ever have to do steam/pipe fitting that big


----------



## DrVette (Feb 15, 2012)

I "was" gonna suggest Knipex when I saw the forum topic, but you are already in "the-know"

Klien Tools made a similar unit some 20 years ago, now Knipex has the market.

Note the Knipex will NOT mash your fingers if you slip off the item, like regular "Channel Lock" or Craftsman "Slip-Joint" Pliers will.

After the final finger mashing from my Craftsmen, I threw them into the woods across the road.
Some "kind" person placed them on my steps leading to my house!

NOW, they reside in my barn, *PERMANENTLY SCREWED TO THE WALL* so no one else will have the disheartening experience of attempting to work with them.


----------



## DrVette (Feb 25, 2013)

Thx to the op for starting this.

Sears has a decent price on Knipex pliers.
Sale pricing is often great.

A couple of model names;
Alligator
Cobra
Water Pump pliers <- odd huh?

These make great gifts for the handyman to the Pro.
I get thank-you years later.

http://www.sears.com/knipex-10-in-alligator-pliers/p-00929114000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## Megatrowned (Feb 26, 2013)

Just have to add my two cents. As a electrician, I use my hand tools a lot, and I use them hard. I often refer to my linesmans as a "electricians hammer" (great for tight spaces). So when I say I've had a pair of the Knipex Alligators for about 12 years, it says something about it. I recently got the Cobra version, and it has become my new favorite. Name anything a 'Channellock' does or should do, and these do it ten times better.


----------

